# fatore amici



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone know what has happened here, I would like to join but it appears to have dropped off the syetem.
Ta
Mr Slip


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

The last time I heard from Glauco at Fattore Amico they were printing the 2013 book, and he sent me a pic of the cover to feature in ours, so it's definitely available!

He also said they are working on a new website (this was end of Jan), but it looks like you can still order it from this page

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------

